

Algorithms and Asparagus: Using Technology to Boost Local Food - nlh
http://www.good.is/posts/algorithms-and-asparagus-small-farm-fresh-uses-technology-to-boost-local-food

======
nlh
Very psyched to see these guys launch. I've always had a soft spot for both
efficient online markets and excellent food, and who knew there'd be a project
that deals with both? :)

The founder (Dan Chak) is also the author of the O'Reilly book 'Enterprise
Rails' so I have a feeling if these guys hit it big, they're in good hands
when it comes to scaling....(cue rabid discussion of the term 'enterprise' and
all issues havin to do with Rails and scaling....)

Anyway, congrats to them for launching.

(Disclosure: Dan is a friend, fraternity brother, and fellow MIT alum, so
please pardon any and all bias)

